# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  BEST Ver 1.59 released : Data extraction and RPL related improvments

## hassan riach

*BEST Ver 1.59 released* 
- *USB flashing improved*
   Improved BB5 flashing 
- *Service operations improved* 
RPL operations revised
XG213 RPL operations revised
XG213 : Boots updated for support all latest xg213
XG213 : RPL Reading revised
XG223 RPL operations revised
XG223 : Improved Full RPL writing
XG223 : Added Auto RPL recovery (From backup)
XG223 : Revised RPL reading 
Cert Erase : Added checking of NPC cert in local storage, before erase it
Erase FLASH operation revised
LifeTimer editing revised for XG223 
LTedit : Reset only was activated for XG223. Fixed
Simlock Recovery improved 
SLrec : Revised SimLock extraction
SLrec : Revised SimLock checking during extraction
SLrec : Some minor changes
SLrec : Sprevive service not work anymore 
  - MeeGo RecoveryBoot option revised 
  - Added support for QWERTY phones on Keyboard test 
- *User Data operations improved*
   S40 : Added Notes extraction from phone (in readable format)
   S40 : Improved PhoneBook extraction from phone
   S40 : Improved XG223 support
   S40 : Added latest XG213 support for PhoneBook/Calendar/Gallery e.t.c.
   S40 : Improved cross-writing p
honebook and sms between platfroms
   FullFlash : S40 : Added Calendar , Notes Extraction from FullFlash in readable format
   FullFlash : S40 : Added Calendar Extraction from FullFlash in event format (for write back)
   FullFlash : S60F: Improved speed, fixed some hangs on destoyed fs types 
- *Other* 
   Ini revised and updated
   Ini : Added new XG213, WP8 , WP7 products
   BB5 "skip downgrade check" added in Settings
   Stuff files updated
   Some bugfixes and improvements at all   *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

